# Problematic Hair Algae



## shaun64326 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello, 

I am in need of a way to solve my algae problem. I have had it for over half a year. I'm pretty sure its hair algae. I will try to post some pics.

The tank- 
*190L (50G) with dimensions 120cm (48") long, 35cm (14") wide and 45cm (18") high. 
*Been set up for over a year using the same light tubes 

Fertilisers- 
*No liquid fertilisers are added however when I first started having the problem I dosed some Seachem Flourish which caused algae grwoth to increase. 
*JBL substrate fertiliser (powedery form) underneath pool filter sand. 

Lighting- 
*2X36 watt NO flourescent tubes 
*One tube is 10000K and looks greenish in colour 
*One tube is a "plant growth" tri-phospher tube which looks purplish in colour 

CO2- 
*Just started injecting a few days ago (DIY 2X2L bottles) 
-Has not had enough time to take effect 
*Airstone diffusors 
*According to CO2 calculators sits at 35ppm 

Water Conditions- 
pH- 6.4 (down from about 7.6 before CO2 injection) 
KH- 3 degrees 
gH- 4 degrees 
ammonia- 0ppm 
nitrite- 0ppm 
nitrate- 0ppm
CO2- apparently 35ppm 

Plants- 
Anubias Bateri 
Vallisneria 
Amazon Sword 
Baby Tears 
Crypt. Lucens 
Hygro. Polyspermia 
Water Wisteria 
Java Fern 
Java Moss 

The Inhabitants- 
15 cardinal tetras 
2 Female Apisto. cac. 
2 bolivian rams 
2 Dwarf Gouramis (1M, 1F) 
1 Bristlenose Pleco 
3 Otociniclus 
2 Shrimp (Unkown species) 

What do I have to do to get rid of this stuff?


----------



## shaun64326 (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow thats a lot of hair algae, it looks exactly like what happened to me on my first planted setup attempt before I set up my own CO2. I went with the Excel overdose (2.5x) method to clear it up. Within about 2 weeks it was all dying and the fish ate it. I found this a lot easier than manually removing the stuff.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Im using excel method, its working right now. Take your time with this method, dont overdoes to much. Watch fish, but it should work.


----------

